# ***Annual Foggy Bottom Farms Dove Shoot 9-1 & 9-3 spot available Monday***



## Fowl (Jul 18, 2012)

Foggy Bottom Farms Annual shoot

We are shooting Saturday Sept. 1 and Monday Labor Day.

**renovated barn to eat, cool off, and watch Saturday's college football!!

Lunch provided

Blinds provided.

Children hunt free with paying adult

$125 for Saturday
$80 for Monday

Shoot both days $185.

Field is 17 acres in millet and sunflowers.
We have been holding shoots for several years, we have mostly repeat customers. The field is managed for doves, not a corn field which will be cut and then shot over.

*Please see the attached document for all the details.* 

Pictures are a few weeks old, field is much further along now with the rain we have received.

Contact:
Matt Hobert
cell-770 301 4505
email-MattHobert@gmail.com


----------



## Fowl (Jul 27, 2012)

Still have spots available both days. Only a couple for Saturday. They are starting to book quickly. I will post up new pictures of the field. We have birds and a great looking field. This is going to be a good shoot.

Matt Hobert
770 301 4505


----------



## Fowl (Aug 3, 2012)

I have released 5 spots for Saturday, there are six remaining spots for Saturday's shoot. 

We are going to cut some of the field as soon as the rain chances die off. We have birds now and will get many more after we cut. Looking like this will be another good shoot.

Please check out some updated pictures in the original post

Call Matt Hobert 770-301 4505


----------



## gregg (Aug 3, 2012)

I hunted this field last year, sometime after opening day, shot my limit, was a nice shoot.....I know the secret spot..lol...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wish it were closer....


----------



## WatchEmFall (Aug 7, 2012)

*Great Shoot*

I have hunted here for several years running, each year was a fantastic shoot with plenty of birds. Great hospitality and friendly people putting on the shoot. I highly recommend this shoot and you will see me out there this coming season.


----------



## Fowl (Aug 14, 2012)

2 spots opened up on Saturday due to a group moving to Monday's hunt. 

7 spots are open at the moment for Monday's shoot.


----------



## Steel slingin (Aug 14, 2012)

Have been for a couple years great hunting and fellowship.. Could have shot limit if it wasn't for my "GUN" aka my aiming lol unfortunately I won't be making it to the Saturday shoot hopefully will make it for the Monday.. Hope to see y'all there


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking forward to being with y'all Monday morning.


----------



## rank bull (Aug 21, 2012)

where exactly is this shoot at?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 21, 2012)

tallapoosa


----------



## Fowl (Aug 27, 2012)

I now have 5 spots open for Monday- a group reserved spots but I never received their deposit, now they are non-responsive.

We have good numbers of birds.

Thanks
Matt
770 301 4505


----------



## Gbeagle (Aug 27, 2012)

Matt my deposit is on the way! 

Gary


----------



## injun joe (Aug 30, 2012)

Good luck with your shoot ,Matt. Sorry I can't be with you this time.


----------



## Fowl (Sep 2, 2012)

Had a great shoot yesterday. Many people limited. We still have a few spots for tomorrow. The birds were here again this morning.

Matt
770 301 4505


----------



## huffemy1 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Keep your buddies off the field*

Had two guys sky blasting this place all morning and the guy working the field went and visited with his buddies twice. They were taking shots well over a hundred yards and walking up to guys that had clearly killed the birds and taking them. Great location, good food, but you need to take control of the people on your field!!


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a great time yesterday on your field met some nice folks and your hospitality was great . Ya'll need to get rid of them teflon birds you got out there LOL!!! I just need to shoot better this was my first time shooting a pay field and I will definitely be back come October!!!!!
Gary Moore


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 4, 2012)

huffemy1 said:


> Had two guys sky blasting this place all morning and the guy working the field went and visited with his buddies twice. They were taking shots well over a hundred yards and walking up to guys that had clearly killed the birds and taking them. Great location, good food, but you need to take control of the people on your field!!


I didn't see any of this.  The guys at the tree out in the field were shooting some high birds, but they were also hitting a bunch of them.  I think they had 26 between the two of them by lunchtime.   I sat across from them and they sure didn't make a claim on any of my birds.

I enjoyed the shoot and will try to get back out there in the later seasons.  I killed 10 birds and had some more decent shot opportunities for a Monday morning shoot.


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 4, 2012)

Doc Holliday i meant to find you on Monday . I was the last guy on the field monday morning set up on the bottom side of creek near woodline.
Gary


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 5, 2012)

Gary, if you're who I think you are, we did speak about rabbit hunting for awhile in the barn. I'm the guy that mentioned Daddy Rabbit.  

If that's not you, we probably still spoke as I think I spoke to just about everybody.  I was up at the big oak tree on the far right of the field and my buddy and I left at lunchtime.

Btw, how was the shoot after lunch?  Did more birds feed in the afternoon?

Jared


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay well we did meet LOL! The birds started flying again not long after ya'll left despite the off and on rain for a little while.


----------



## 45Legend (Sep 5, 2012)

Gary, this is Daniel. You told me about your club and gave me your number. I am already looking forward to it, but hope I get to go sometime before January.

midnight_maxim@yahoo.com
678-451-2336


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 5, 2012)

nice to meet both of you.

I figured the birds would try to feed again after the rain, but we had already planned on leaving at noon because of some other plans.  Maybe I'll catch you again if they shoot over those sunflowers in October.  And of course, I can always be talked into a rabbit hunt.


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 5, 2012)

45Legend said:


> Gary, this is Daniel. You told me about your club and gave me your number. I am already looking forward to it, but hope I get to go sometime before January.
> 
> midnight_maxim@yahoo.com
> 678-451-2336



Well are plans are to hunt some WMA's the first part of the season hard to hunt anywhere else because of deer hunters  so stay tuned. Not that I have anything against deer hunters. Some of my best friends are afflicted with that disease!!!!!


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 5, 2012)

Well Jared I definitely plan on going back in October. I think I might head for Al. this weekend it is thier opener this coming Sat. Not sure yet a lot depends on work.


----------



## crappie dog (Sep 8, 2012)

Would like to get in on some of that October action if you are gonna have a shoot.......what do I need to do to reserve a spot??  Thanks


----------

